# Thunderjet 500 Speedway



## T-jet (May 3, 2016)

Just am getting back into slot cars after having mine packed away for far too long. This thread will feature the build of my Thunderjet 500 Speedway: A four lane Aurora L&J setup. No pics yet but soon. 

T-jet


----------



## T-jet (May 3, 2016)

This diagram is taken from the Model Motoring Service manual. I just scanned this to the computer and posted it here. The track I am building will be the "International" , 4 lane racing course, the one at the bottom of the page. This will be the *Thunderjet 500 Speedway*


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Lots of 6" curves in that setup. You might play around with the idea of building it with 9" and 12" curves. Or open up the corners with 9" and 12" (or 15") curves at the ends of the straights to make it more drive-able.

I started with the Tuckaway 25 layout from: HO Slot Car Racing and stretched it to fit a 4x8 table. Then opened up the curves as much as I could. I actually put a chicane with 6" and 9" curves BACK in the layout one Sunday morning when I was watching the F1 Singapore Grand Prix a few years back.

I really need to get my table cleared off and set my track back up. It has been stored since my divorce 6 years ago. (yep, I got to keep it! Actually my toys were never on the table.)


----------



## T-jet (May 3, 2016)

*twolff*, are you reading my mind? Thanks for the 12' curve suggestion. I already have some and was planning on doing that very thing. I may need to pick up more. Yes, by all means, clean that track table off and get to racing. Oh and share some pics of when it is cleared off too


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

It is old news. Though I did not realize that it was that long ago.
https://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/165-slot-car-track-building/216945-my-4x8-finally-down-3.html

You can see that the layout went through several revisions. I did get the table cleared off this afternoon. The green outdoor carpet is still in place. The long term plan is to cut the carpet out where the track an borders go. I've been using it to build RC airplanes for several years and have another 4x8 workbench to clean off for that now.


----------



## T-jet (May 3, 2016)

I'm currently waiting for some 5 inch,7 inch straights to be found in L&J track. I am also waiting on some more 9 & 6 inch curves and a few more 12 inch curves as well. Then the build will begin in earnest. In the mean time I did manage to score a pair of NOS in the box service road turn offs complete and still in the box. So now I can be assured of having a Pit Row


----------

